# Original SansAmp



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

Look what I just stumbled across - my old SansAmp! Man, it was a long time ago....
I had just bought a The Twin but had really wanted a Boogie. Then this guy came out and it could cop that Santana "Wooooh" sound. I'd been a super-clean tele-playing jazzer up until then, but this pedal really opened up a whole new world of guitar for me.

Anyway, I dusted this thing off, installed a battery and Whoop! There it was, an unstoppable wall of harmonics. Awesome. Awesome to the Max!

Thanks, I just needed to share my stumble down memory-lane. 

I hope this shows up.

http://s190.photobucket.com/albums/...iew&current=336a39c0.jpg&evt=user_media_share


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Excellent! I am a big fan of tech21 products.

I foolishly traded my original rack mount unit (the non-midi version). I currently use a Bass Drive and Acoustic DI.

Built like tanks...


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I have a Tech 21 American Woman... excellent pedal... the sans amp is 20years old this year. Allways wanted to try one heard so many great things.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

did you know that they put out a "relic" version of the pedal for $279.00 recently...???...

check it out here...

http://www.tech21nyc.com/products/sansamp/classic.html


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

A relic version? Isn't it strange that people don't like to beat up their gear?

Mine is 20 years old and has held up better.

I used to use it direct to board on occasion and no-one ever mentioned they noticed.
It's still a better pre than those in my GT-Pro.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

what do you think this Sansamp to the new characterie series ? which one sound more analog and feeling tube ?


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

I've never tried any other Tech21 gear. I've heard a lot of good things about their stuff - I'd really like to try the above-mentioned Woman Tone and their California pedal.


----------

